# Number of pups, quality of pups?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Assuming a 65 pound bitch has a litter of 12 pups.
How would that effect the bone structure, and overall health of the pups, compared to a bitch with... let's say 5 pups?

Just curious... This came up in a recent chat with friends at the park.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think it would effect the bone structure at all to have a large litter. As for health I think there's a higher chance for a still born just as a guess for a pregnancy like that. 

As for health, mom might not produce enough milk so supplementing the puppies and putting on a rotation would be a very good idea. As long as the breeder is proactive about assisting mom I don't see any problems with a large litter like that. They will still all grow up to be the same size they would if they were in a 5 litter. I have a dog out of a 5 puppy litter, a 10 litter and a 14 litter. 

All of them are consistent with the rest of their litter mates and none were stillborn in any of the litters, nor died a couple days later


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is the daughter of two normal sized dogs, even on the large side of the standard. It was a litter of 12 pups, two of which died early. Diabla is right into the standard in height, but has always been "small", at only 54 lbs.


----------

